# Devon Rex skin problem/food issues



## hardcandy37 (May 4, 2009)

Hello, I have a 10 month old Devon Rex that seems to be chock full of problems. First off-his stomach, neck, and back of legs are all bald. When we got him from the breeder she explained that it is common for them to lose their coat, and that it would grow back. I also had this confirmed with the vet. Only thing, fur never grew back-it could be common with this breed, I'm not sure. Or maybe its a skin condition?

Secondly, he is having diet issues. When we got him at 4 months, he was on Innova canned and quickly started having problems with it. We moved him to Felidae dry food (soaked in water) and he ate that for about 4 months no problem. Now he is having very soft, liquidy stool, frequently goes on our bed instead of the litter box. I have put him on a bland boiled chicken/rice diet for a week to see if that helps and it did not. I also switched his food first to Innova dry and now to Science Diet Natures best.

I've been reading that many people recommend natural cat foods that have no grains-I'm wondering if this is something I should try?

Any input is appreciated. He has certainly been to the vet a few times and his stool was tested for parasites with negative results. I guess I will be taking him back again, but just thought I would get additional advice.

Thanks!
Here's his pic!
http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak- ... 053140.jpg


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

First off let me say, what an adorable kitty. I love Devon Rex’s.

I really can’t help you on the fur question. I know Devon Rex’s have unique fur, but after six months it sounds like there might be something else might be going on.

A grain free diet might help. I think it’s a good place to start. One of my cats had chronic diarrhea when I first adopted her, but as soon as I finished transition her to grain free the problem went away. I give her wellness canned food and little bit of wellness core dry as a snack.

It could also be food allergies /sensitivities. There are special foods you can try for that. I think some are made with duck and venison I know there are others on this forum with experience with that so hopefully someone else can give you more information.


----------



## hardcandy37 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Woodsman-here's a link to a pic of my other devon-she is an absolute sweetheart!!
http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak ... 0676_n.jpg

her name is Mini





Woodsman said:


> First off let me say, what an adorable kitty. I love Devon Rex’s.
> 
> I really can’t help you on the fur question. I know Devon Rex’s have unique fur, but after six months it sounds like there might be something else might be going on.
> 
> ...


----------



## simply_genuine07 (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh your kittys are adorable. I love devons! I had one for 14 years, they are very special kittys. I would try a hypoallergenic diet. My sphynx was having problems with diarrhea and someone on here recommended using Natural Balance green pea and duck or the green pea and venison. And so far its worked great! Remember on food trials it may take up to 6 to 8 weeks before you might see results. Make sure the kitty gets no treats, no people food, or other cat food during the trial. I might also try some special shampoo. I had a cat that had a funky skin problem that no vet was able to really pin point the cause so I tried using some Chlorehexiderm shampoo twice weekly and after several weeks it finally went away and stayed away. Hope that helps!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Has the vet done anything besides stool tests? Any medications prescribed?

One thing that concerns me a little is the diet of Felidae dry soaked in water. Dry food harbors bacteria on the surface, adding water and leaving it out for any amount of time will encourage significant bacteria growth. He may need an antibiotic to fix this. 

And yes it could be a food allergy, grains particularly corn, wheat and soy are all sources of allergens for cats as are fish and chicken. Here's a good article on food allergies:

http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... giesincats

You could go two ways here...eliminate potential allergens one at a time or go with a hypoallergenic food to start with, see if it works and if it does, then add things back to see what causes the problem (or just stay on this food, although it has a higher carb content than I'd like to see). I'd go with the second scenario, you find out quicker which is better for your cat. The Natural Balance duck or venison and green pea has the best quality ingredients of the hypoallergenic foods I've seen. It's available in wet and dry.


----------



## hardcandy37 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks doodlebug, the felidae soaked in water was breeder/veterinarian recommended-as a kitten he would not eat it dry. It was refrigerated and tightly covered and he would eat it at once. I would not leave it out for him. He has been on antibiotics a number of times (ear infection, and symptoms from Herpes virus) 

I will certainly read that article and the hypoallergenic diet is what I guess I should try, have you had any experience with Royal Canin products or Wellness? 





doodlebug said:


> Has the vet done anything besides stool tests? Any medications prescribed?
> 
> One thing that concerns me a little is the diet of Felidae dry soaked in water. Dry food harbors bacteria on the surface, adding water and leaving it out for any amount of time will encourage significant bacteria growth. He may need an antibiotic to fix this.
> 
> ...


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Antibiotics for herpes or an ear infection aren't necessarily the ones necessary for a intestinal issue, but since he ate it in one sitting, I don't see it as a huge risk. As I said it was a little concern...

I used Wellness wet foods, my cats love them, especially the Core. I can't use their dry foods as they contain fish and one of my cats is allergic (so yes, I've been in the same place you are...fish gives Holly diarrhea). 

I consider Royal Canin foods to be junk, they contain corn, corn gluten meal, wheat gluten, and other ingredients that are cheap fillers, significant sources of allergens and not species appropriate for cats. I also think their gazillion different formulas are a total scam...


----------

